# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] codebehind on a domain service

## trevorjeaton

this post is a cut and paste from the vb.net forums that i posted a few days ago - i'm trying to figure out how to display as an integer the count of records returned from a query to a domain service - cut and paste is below:

This post is somewhat of a hybrid as it involves vbcode directly but is being called from silverlight, so i thought i'd mention it here first.

i'm trying to get an integer number from a query that reflects the count of rows returned.

i have a domainservice called loginservice.vb containing the following:



```

Public Function GetLoginsByName(ByVal username As String, ByVal password As String) As IQueryable(Of login)
        Return Me.ObjectContext.logins.Where(Function(t) t.username = username AndAlso t.password = password)
    End Function
```

and i have a mainpage.xaml.vb with a button on it that queries a database to see if there is a matching username and password - if the count is 0 i'd like to prompt the user that their credentials are no good, if the count is 1 (ie it found the user and password) then they can come in......

here's the buttonclick code:



```
Private Sub btnLogin_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs) Handles btnLogin.Click

        Dim username As String = tbUserName.Text
        Dim password As String = pbPassword.Password

        Dim context = New LoginContext()
        context.GetLoginsByNameQuery(username, password).IncludeTotalCount = True
        DataGrid1.ItemsSource = context.logins
        context.Load(context.GetLoginsByNameQuery(username, password))

        Label3.Content = context.logins.EntityContainer.EntitySets.ElementAt(0).Count
```

the datagrid is only there so that i could see the data was already being returned correctly....and it is - i just want to see if the query returns a result or if it does not.....

i've looked at the includetotalcount items but no such luck.....any help would be appreciated.

oh and label 3 is only for debugging so i can see if it will return 0 or 1....and in this case, always returns a 0 even if it finds a match in the table, so clearly i'm trying to get the count the wrong way, i'm just not sure what the syntax is for the right way.

----------


## trevorjeaton

figured it out, was an interesting ride going from winforms to silverlight....bit of a learning curve....heheheh - solution is here:

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=620770

----------

